
Thai character ก็็็็็ (ก) gets rendered in a strange way - sprogcoder
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=%E0%B8%81%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87&aq=f&oq=%E0%B8%81%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87%E0%B9%87&aqs=chrome.0.57j61.897j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
======
contingencies
Here's a basic explanation of the diacritic notion as it applies to Asian
scripts.

Thai belongs to a family of scripts known as abugidas. Abugidas include pretty
much all South Asian and many Southeast Asian scripts, for example Burmese,
Cambodian, Dai, Lao, Thai, etc. They all pretty much derive from Brahmi, which
was the proto Indian script. You can see an example of Brahmi over here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brahmi>

Abugidas are based upon combining multiple glyphs in to syllables, often
allowing glyphs above, below, to the left and to the right of the initial
consonant, and often including a closing consonant. Most glyphs tend to be
consonants, though some are vowels, and others can be special marks for
indicating tone or other notions. Often shorter vowels are excluded (as in
Modern Standard Arabic).

In old times, such scripts were handled with wacky font-hacks. However, with
Unicode, there are some super complex algorithms that make glyphs combine both
visually (when typesetting) and logically (when saving/searching/etc). You can
actually type a character and a diacritic and it can sometimes automatically
combine to form a single character, if such a beast exists, not just visually
but when saving to disk.

What makes it even more confusing is that South Asian scripts in particular
have mega-combo characters, where whole chunks of glyphs sort of fold in to
flowing short-hand symbols. In the case of Sanskrit, I believe loads of these
were used in history but few are used these days.

I think that's a fair pontification - corrections welcome!

~~~
sebilasse
i have learned the thai alphabet and that "mega-combo character" comment just
made my day. Reading thai pretty much feels like reading regexps.
Anditdoesntmakeitanyeasierthattheydontusespaces

~~~
contingencies
Actually Thai only has roughly twice the number of characters that we have in
Roman scripts - excepting tones (a real pain) it is possible to learn pretty
quickly. Lao by contrast has less, but has a rather tricky plethora of vowel
combinations for a myriad of hard to distinguish _eww, ieww, ooh, iuooh_ type
sounds. :) Cambodian has no tones and is my pick for the one to go for if you
are keen on an easy starter.

Tangential tidbit: I sent a copy of _The Cambodian System of Writing_
(<http://pratyeka.org/csw/>) to TPB's anakata while he was solitary
confinement to help him stave off boredom. No idea if he ever read it, though
his mother assures me it arrived.

~~~
boshea
I think I would steer new learners of SE Asian scripts away from Cambodian as
a first language to learn. Cambodian, while it is a beautiful script and has
more-or-less regular pronunciation, also has a few odd exceptions, and complex
vowel pronunciation rules. The consonants are divided into two groups, and
many of the vowels are pronounced differently in the first group than in the
second. That said, after learning the Thai script, Lao and Cambodian were not
too hard. Either way, they are all great languages to learn.

~~~
contingencies
Actually I am almost certain Thai and Lao have those consonant divisions as
well, in fact I believe 3 or 4. If I am not mistaken they are still taught and
are part of the tone system and/or can affect unwritten vowel selection. More
certainly, the consonant classes somehow stem from the need to preserve
pronunciation of Pali, a middle-Indian prakrit language (with features not
present in these SEA countries' modern languages) that is used as the littoral
language of Theravadin ("older school") Buddhism. See
<http://pali.pratyeka.org/> for more info on that.

------
darkstalker
Stuff like that is what was used to implement zalgo text

Ę̮̱͔͓ͯ͗ͫ̌̏ͫ͌́x̘̤͚̰̫̫̗̤̱̒̓ͨͯ͑̓ͥͫ̕å̰͚̓͒ͫm̛̤͕̫̳̺̩̄̓ͨͥ͜ͅp̰͉͗ͤl̵̖̗̫͍͓͋̍̐͌̐̒e̡̧͔̮̿͒͋̈́͡
̸͉͔͗͐̍ͩͫ̀ͭz̨͎̱̟̘̓ä́͊̉̾͜͏̺̲̘l̛̥͇͖̹̻̜̈̀̀g̴̗̻͚͙̭͍̩̔̉̆ͦ͌͘oͬ̾͑̉̋҉̢͙̹̹̺̺
̷̢͖̲͇̺̪̹̙̺̘͐̄ͬ̍͆t̶͔̣̜̟͌̀ͪ̅ͧ̒̒ͫ̚ȅ̠̪̻̄ͫ̋͝xͭ͆͝͏̮͔̜t̟̬̦̣̟͉͈̞̝ͣͫ͞,̡̼̭̘̙̜ͧ̆̀̔ͮ́ͯͯ
̢̮͎̦͙͇ͪͪ̈͌ͬ̄̓̐͞ḷ̹̺̙̜̇̉́͡o̢̻̪̠̬̍͐̉ͮͥ̑͊ͪt̢̘̬͓͕̬́ͪ̽́s̢̜̠̬̘͖̠͕ͫ͗̾͋͒̃͛̚͞ͅ
̝̣̥̳͇͎̭̾̔̀̀̔̽̕o͇ͮ̋̅͋͆̈́̔͗͟f̙̙͕̮̈ͪͯ̿̈͠
̯͎̺͎̺̃̀͟͟d͍͍̺͂̂i̪̩̙̭̝͖ͥ͂̂̈̒̎r̥̜̃̏̃͋̓ͥ̃̉̄͘͢t̳̦̬͆͂ͬͧ̏ͬ̓y̵̮̗̟ͩ̃̾͐́ͩ
̣͍̘͈̫͓̊ͤ̚͡͝cͥͭ͐̎͆͘̕҉̫̞h̴̢̫̘͉̖ͪͩ̓ͪͯ̑͑̓̎͝a̧̢̖͔̗̬̘̯̟ͪ̐͌̍͂̊r̷̝͓̬͆̄̽̓̋ͬ̈̔͝͠ā̗͑ͬ̀c͒̎͌̔͛͘҉̘͖͖̖̯̖͖͙ṱ̶͇͚͎ͯ͋͢͝eͦ̽͆͏̟̭̠r̙̖͙̳̾ͯ̈̕ṣ͙̈͆̔͗̉ͥ̋̔̕

~~~
windsurfer
I've been told off before for pasting that on HN before. I'd suggest you edit
your comment.

~~~
spiralganglion
It's actually relevant here. For people less familiar with some aspects of
Unicode, this is a neat example, along the same lines as the OP. Just don't
try to select it!

~~~
psionski
When you say "don't try", some people take it as a personal challenge :) Why
does this happen? How can it mess up my selection like this?

~~~
bzbarsky
Mess up in what sense? Selection seems to work reasonably on that text for me
in Firefox....

~~~
psionski
It's displayed with boxes here, not the actual zalgo text (although I can
paste it somewhere and looks correctly there), although my encoding is set to
UTF and I can't select single boxes. The whole page kept blinking, but this
was another issue (the layout of the comments, when I went over some borders
it kept selecting and deselecting the whole page which caused it to blink).

~~~
bzbarsky
Huh. Is that in Firefox? On what OS?

~~~
psionski
Chrome on Windows 7 with U.S. English regional settings... As boring a setup
as it gets!

~~~
bzbarsky
Sounds like a possible WebKit bug, then, to be honest...

------
one-man-bucket
I don't get what's supposed to happen. To me it looks like this:
<http://i.imgur.com/CMwdLNg.png>

~~~
sp332
What browser and platform are you using?

~~~
MBCook
Works fine for me. Safari 6, OS X 10.8.

~~~
ante_annum
Works in Chrome 25, 10.6.8

~~~
gilgoomesh
I'm pretty sure it's a Windows GDI font rendering problem. Windows
DirectWrite, Mac's CoreText and other platforms seem to do okay.

------
sp332
That's not really a Thai character, right? It's way too many bytes! It must be
an intentional repetition of stacking diacritics. Some of the ones in that
Google result page are 21 bytes.

~~~
Leynos
Something I wondered once: If one were to have a go at sanitizing Unicode
input (e.g., for a forum), what would be a sensible limit on the number of
diacritics to allow, without interfering with languages that need them?

~~~
mark-r
I love StackOverflow: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11978912/how-to-
protect-a...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11978912/how-to-protect-
against-diacritics)

~~~
Leynos
Thanks. I'd asked on SO about Unicode sanitization before and got a very
"brush off" answer. Seems I was asking the wrong question.

------
pawelwentpawel
This character used to be (or maybe still is) a very popular way of trolling
people on facebook. Flooding chat window with those funny letters seemed to
crash the browser after a while.

~~~
clone1018
T̳͉̱ͯͩ͌͐ͮ͜ͅh̆͏̫̫̫̜̫a͇͕̮̘͉ͣͫ̑̀ͭtͩ̀ͪ̇̈
͕̩͓̺͔ͤ͠w̼̘͒́̓͗o͏͕̱͉̠ủ̥̠̯̫͙͙͖ͧ̿l̮͓̣̣̥͂ͬ͟d̪̦̏ͩ̐͝ ̬̮̳̦̠ͫ̇͠b̴̄́e̮ͯ̇̂͂̚͠
̱̬̄́̃̏͋̅z̷̰̞̙̼͓ͤ̏̐̈ȁ͍̫̽ͫ̌͐͌̆l̦͔̐̇ͧ̐̎͝ǧ̢̜̱ͯ͌ö̳̐ͤ͗̍̇ͅ

That would be zalgo: <http://eeemo.net/>

~~~
mnsc
That doesn't render 100% for me, lots of square boxes.

<http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/zalgo>

~~~
fwr
You are missing out. <http://i.imgur.com/8pPNeKh.png>

~~~
RunningDroid
What are you using? On Firefox on Linux I get this:
<http://i.imgur.com/Xspttp3.png>

~~~
sukuriant
That's really fascinating that it results in different output depending on
your browser.

------
lhnz
What on earth is going on here?
🔴҈҈҈҈̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚҉̚

~~~
DanBC
Please add some spaces in the middle of that long line.

HN is now not wrapping long lines, because your unbroken long line has widened
the margins.

~~~
ars
It looks like this to me: <http://i.imgur.com/qjKCL62.png>

------
pmelendez
It's interesting compare this across browsers <http://imgur.com/a/0jxjj>

~~~
claudius
I guess Opera is just really, really boring [0,1].

[0] <http://imgur.com/joMTxLm>

[1] <http://imgur.com/TEmOTPo>

------
rplacd
Huh - my Chrome renders it like a photon out of a Feynman diagram.

------
Socketubs
How this character is rendered in Simcity ?

~~~
3dptz
It's not

~~~
TwoBit
Funny you mention this. We are working on support for this right now (today).
EAWebKit, used by SimCity, didn't originally have Thai support, and it's being
implemented now. I can tell you what it will look like though, as I just took
a screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/ZFtGP87.png>. It's conventional that
repeated Thai decorators stick with the base glyph, though that character is
invalid Thai. We might fix it nevertheless.

------
fractalsea
Hmm, that's interesting. At work I looked at this on my Ubuntu machine with
the Chromium browser. It didn't look particularly special because all the
diacritic marks were drawn on top of each other in the same location above the
letter.

I come home and look at it on my Windows machine with Chrome, and now I see
the big stack of diacritic marks that I assume everyone's making a fuss about.
I assume it's something to do with the way that the system's installed font
lays out the marks in question.

------
afiler
Since this page is already full of weird unicode stuff, I may as well show off
this fun tool that I wrote.

𝑀𝑎𝑛𝑦 𝑝𝑒𝑜𝑝𝑙𝑒 𝑤𝑜𝑛'𝑡 𝑏𝑒 𝑎𝑏𝑙𝑒 𝑡𝑜 𝑠𝑒𝑒 𝑡ℎ𝑖𝑠, 𝑜𝑟 𝑎𝑡 𝑙𝑒𝑎𝑠𝑡 𝑎𝑙𝑙 𝑜𝑓 𝑡ℎ𝑒 𝑐ℎ𝑎𝑟𝑎𝑐𝑡𝑒𝑟𝑠,
𝑠𝑖𝑛𝑐𝑒 𝐼 𝑡ℎ𝑖𝑛𝑘 𝑎 𝑈𝑛𝑖𝑐𝑜𝑑𝑒 6.0 𝑓𝑜𝑛𝑡 𝑖𝑠 𝑟𝑒𝑞𝑢𝑖𝑟𝑒𝑑.

𝔼𝕧𝕖𝕟 𝕗𝕖𝕨𝕖𝕣 𝕗𝕠𝕟𝕥𝕤 𝕙𝕒𝕧𝕖 𝕥𝕙𝕖 𝕗𝕦𝕝𝕝 𝕕𝕠𝕦𝕓𝕝𝕖-𝕤𝕥𝕣𝕦𝕔𝕜 𝕒𝕝𝕡𝕙𝕒𝕓𝕖𝕥, 𝕥𝕙𝕠𝕦𝕘𝕙 𝕚𝕥 𝕨𝕠𝕣𝕜 𝕗𝕚𝕟𝕖 𝕗𝕠𝕣
𝕞𝕖 𝕠𝕟 𝕆𝕊 𝕏.

<http://mar.cx/unicate/>

~~~
darkstalker
there are similar tools like
[http://www.panix.com/~eli/unicode/convert.cgi?text=example+t...](http://www.panix.com/~eli/unicode/convert.cgi?text=example+text)

------
eksith
I just clicked on the image results and I'm... confused :/

Also, it seems to not work on all browsers and even then, FF and IE do
slightly different things : <http://i.imgur.com/hfWu5Bs.png>

I'm on Win7.

Edit: I just noticed, on FF, the character spills out of the tab preview text
and onto the chrome background as well.

------
josephjrobison
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็

------
DanBC
I kind of wish the poster had included a screen shot of what happens; what
should happen; and what definitely shouldn't happen.

I (OS X; crome) get little blobs over the n. That's wrong? But doesn't break
the page?

~~~
mech4bg
Yeah I was completely baffled by this until I looked in Google Image Search. I
ran this on my Windows box and sure enough it looks crazy with little
'springs' going everywhere. Under Chrome, Firefox and Safari on OS X it looks
normal though, just foreign text.

------
darkhorn
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ
ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้

~~~
warfangle
Your comment forces HN into horizontal scrolling mode. Care to add some spaces
in there to not fuck everyone over?

------
deadfall
I was going to ask about this a week ago. An "Anonymous" twitter account
posted it last week and the letters overlaid 3 or 4 tweets above it. Had no
idea what it was.

------
mkhalil
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้้
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิิ ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ กิิิิิิิ

------
aidos
So that's what's going on! I get this in Skype on some Thai account names.
Been wondering about this for ages (over a year)

------
nwh
You might be interested in: <http://twitter.com/crashtxt>

------
AndyKelley
Can we just mark this language as deprecated? It's too complicated to render!

------
lnanek2
Chrome on OS X doesn't have a huge stack of them coming off the letter...

------
DocG
Oh gawd, there are dirt all over my screen now..

~~~
giulianob
If anyone can figure out a way to strip out those nasty cases while still
preserving valid accents in most common languages then please let me know.

------
nghi199
Mobile Safari doesn't seem to have this issue.

------
trumbitta2
Nice.

Is it a "Like a Boss" character?

[http://www.leer-leren.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/07/Like-a-...](http://www.leer-leren.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/07/Like-a-boss.jpg)

~~~
trumbitta2
I get jokes are not ever admitted in this club?

------
HoochTHX
Seems all the major sites have this flaw.

------
Fundlab
ก็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็

------
zobzu
works fine on my linux, not on my windows ;)

------
mydpy
This is awesome.

~~~
priyaranjan
Opens eyes to unicode for me!

------
estitesc
Missingno

------
jQueryIsAwesome
Google, you are a company that makes billions of dolars and I'm nobody to tell
you what to do buy maybe you should add this to your CSS:

    
    
        .st, a {
            display: inline-block;
            overflow: hidden;
        }
    

Hacker news should do the same thing but with .title, .comment and .comhead

~~~
ubershmekel
Surprisingly it's actually the correct way to render that unicode. It's just a
stack of upper diactrics
[http://jsbin.com/erajer/7/?%E0%B8%81%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9...](http://jsbin.com/erajer/7/?%E0%B8%81%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89%E0%B9%89)
as explained in this stackoverflow answer
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10414864/whats-up-with-
th...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10414864/whats-up-with-these-
unicode-characters)

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
Technically "correct" you mean; if there was an unicode character that filled
all the screen with the color black it would not matter if it were technically
"correct", usability correct is more important.

~~~
jlarocco
I disagree.

If stacking diacritics are a legitimate part of a language and they change the
meaning of words or characters, then it's more important that the content be
correct than the "usability."

In fact, if a person can't read it or reads it incorrectly because parts of
characters are hidden, then it's not very usable.

Hypothesizing about a Unicode character that fills the screen with black is a
nonsensical straw man, because it makes no sense in "real world" written
languages, so there would never be a Unicode character for it.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
False; diacritics commonly used in the real-world such as "´¨`" fit inside the
same space as the characters, this successive chain of diacritics is never
used in real-world texts except for very few obscure cases. Plus the
implementation of UTF8 should include the line-height required for the correct
displaying of the character if they really believe the displaying of obscure
characters is more important than usability.

~~~
ryanpetrich
UTF-8 is an encoding and has no say on how a given character should be
rendered.

------
martinced
See that: yet another issue with characters in filenames/directory names with
aren't printable ASCII characters.

This kind of stuff is _precisely_ the reason why we make sure that every
filename we create is only using a subset of ASCII (and no space of course).
In our source code, in our builds, in the desktop app we're serving, etc.

Unicode characters entered by users should go in one place: the DB.

I smiled the other day when I read about the build script for Chromium: it
clearly specificied that the source directory must not contain any space in
its name.

Of course it shouldn't. That's experience.

